# Cleaning after Freshwater? HELP!



## Grimreaperz (May 25, 2016)

Hi Everyone, First off thank you for reading the post.

I have just acquired as 30 gl Bow front tank that was used for fresh water previously and has a lot of algae on the walls.
I have heard to use Bleach or Vinegar to clean this tank and gear (Power heads, Lids, Filters etc.) thoroughly before getting ready for salt water.

My question is What do I use and what are the pros and cons of both Bleach and Vinegar.

Is there a maintenance thread I should check out for this type of thing? Haven't been able to find it yet.

Essentially I am asking because I would rather do it right he first time rather then be extremely frustrated later.

Thanks for advice in advanced.

Grim.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Only commenting for the cleaning of the algae on the tank - but for one of the used tanks I bought all I used was a sponge (with a scouring pad on the other side) and it got rid of almost everything pretty easily and quickly.


----------



## Grimreaperz (May 25, 2016)

Dou said:


> Only commenting for the cleaning of the algae on the tank - but for one of the used tanks I bought all I used was a sponge (with a scouring pad on the other side) and it got rid of almost everything pretty easily and quickly.


Yeah i think I will stick with vinegar for now until someone tell me why I Should use bleach. I feel that bleach is a bit too harsh of a chemical to be washing fish tanks with but heck what do I know I am just a noob!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Try vinegar, odds are that if it was empty all bacteria is dead and unless it was some nasty virus or chemicals in there I wouldn't worry.

I've used bleach for cleaning tanks and gravel, I just washed it thoroughly and added some prime after for good sake.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

All I ever use for cleaning tanks and or equipment is vinegar, fill your 30 g with tap water and add 1/2 gallon of vinegar and circulate it for 48 hours drain it out cleaning the glass as you go down with clean sponge/ scrubby as mentioned by Dou , rinse it all out with fresh water and your good to go. Stay away from the bleach IMO.


----------



## Grimreaperz (May 25, 2016)

The Guy said:


> All I ever use for cleaning tanks and or equipment is vinegar, fill your 30 g with tap water and add 1/2 gallon of vinegar and circulate it for 48 hours drain it out cleaning the glass as you go down with clean sponge/ scrubby as mentioned by Dou , rinse it all out with fresh water and your good to go. Stay away from the bleach IMO.


Thanks man yeah I may have over done it on the vinegar, I added about 2 gallons. to my 30 g tank. and a half gallon into a 5 g pale to clean power heads etc. I will just be sure to rinse them extra well. 
I let it soak for 24hr. its pretty caked on. I have time and effort to spare and im excited will probably just start elbow greasing it!

Thank you very much for the advice though minus the fact my house smells like French Fries I definitely think vinegar is the way to go from here on out.


----------

